# Krise! Abstürze: CPU? Netzteil? Festplatte?

## franzf

Ich krieg die Krise!

Mein PC hängt sich bei jedem 2. mal Booten auf! Beim Runterfahren immer!

Was ich bisher gelesen hab spricht das für Probs mit der Festplatte. Erhärtet wird dieser Verdacht durch Abstürze beim Zugriff auf das Dateisystem (Konqueror/Konsole).

Manchmal stürzt er bei OpenGL-Anwendungen ab.

Dieses Verhalten ist neu, seit ich mir eine neue GraKa (nvidia 6600GT) zugelegt habe.

-> Könnte an dem zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch liegen (meine alte GraKa brauchte keinen extra Saft). -> Zu schwaches Netzteil (290W).

Ist es normal, dass der CPU-Kühlkörper so heiß wird dass man sich fast die Finger verbrennt? Hatte schon mal Probleme mit CPU-Überhitzung, hab ich gelöst durch Wärmeleitpaste. CPU: Intel P4 3,2GHz

Welche Herangehensweise ist die sinnvollste? Welche Lösung die wahrscheinlichste? Was ist für die Abstürze wirklich verantwortlich?

1.: Neue Festplatte + Kühlung (will ich sowieso irgendwann)

2.: Neues Netzteil (dürfte wahrscheinlich notwendig sein)

3.: Neue CPU (Hoff ich nicht, da großes Problem: Will nämlich dann keine P4 mehr -> AMD 64 -> Neues Mainboard -> PCI-xpress -> Neue AGP-GraKa fürn Arsch ...)

sprich: komplett neuer PC (nach nur einem Jahr!!!!!!!!)

Mich würden eure Erfahrungen interessieren.

Danke schon mal

Franz

----------

## SinoTech

1. Speicher testen (emerge memtester)

2. Temperatur der CPU kannst du testen mit:

```

cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature

```

3. Wie stark dein netzteil sein muss weiß ich leider auch nicht ... evtl. bisserl bei google.suchen

Ich persönlich tip auf defekten RAM oder defekte HDD.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Gentoonie

also ich hatte zweitweise auch eine 6600GT mit Pentium4 2.8 GHz und 3 Festplatten + 1 Brenner am laufen. An meinem 250 Watt Netzteil °_° Ich war selbst erstaunt.

Wie sieht denn der System Absturz aus? Friert der Bildschirm ein und du kannst noch was sehen oder zappt es die Kiste aus? Bei letzterem würde ich auf Netzeil schließen, ansonsten nicht.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

Das erklärt zwar nicht deine Probleme aber wenn mit deiner CPU-Kühlung mal was nicht stimmte und du es nur mit Wärmeleitpaste behoben hast stimmt da aber immer noch was nicht. Wärmeleitpaste bringen keine 5°C. 

Sprich: Wenn ohne Wäremleitpaste der Rechner abschmierte und jetzt mit nicht mehr bist du aber immer noch verdammt nah an dem was die CPU vertragen kann!

Um dein Problem in den Griff zu bekommen würde ich erst mal (wenn möglich) die alte GraKa einbauen und schauen ob der Fehler dann immer noch da ist. Wenn ja -> Netzteil zu schwach! Wenn nein Speicher testen. Wenn der auch okay ist ist es wohl die Festplatte.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## franzf

Thx, das geht ja flott hier (Staun)

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 1. Speicher testen (emerge memtester)

 

memtester ist noch [masked]. Hat der irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber memtest86(+)?

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Temperatur der CPU kannst du testen mit:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Datei existiert bei mir leider nicht. Was muss ich im Kernel aktivieren/emergen? (sensors läuft bei mir auch nicht -> no sensors detected, auch nach sensors-detect)

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich persönlich tip auf defekten RAM oder defekte HDD.

 

Das wird teuer ...

 *Gentoonie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also ich hatte zweitweise auch eine 6600GT mit Pentium4 2.8 GHz und 3 Festplatten + 1 Brenner am laufen. An meinem 250 Watt Netzteil °_° Ich war selbst erstaunt. 

 

Bei mir GraKa, Brenner, DVD-Laufwerk, 2 Festplatten. Über was warst du erstaunt? Über die Abstürze oder dass das auch geht?  :Wink: 

Ich denk schon dass das zu viel ist. Aber der GraKa-Lüfter schraubt zurück, wenn kein 3D gebraucht, hab aber trotzdem Abstürze.

 *Gentoonie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie sieht denn der System Absturz aus? Friert der Bildschirm ein und du kannst noch was sehen oder zappt es die Kiste aus? Bei letzterem würde ich auf Netzeil schließen, ansonsten nicht.

 

Also auch noch Netzteil: Kiste friert komplett ein, keine Tastatur mehr, kein [str][alt][entf] für Neustart -> Nur noch krasse PowerOff

Scheiße, scheint verdammt teuer zu werden.

Sonst noch Vorschläge? Verkauft jemand günstig seinen AMD64 S939 4000+? Wär fast besser  :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Sad:   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Danke nochmal für die schnellen Antworten

Franz

----------

## Hilefoks

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Thx, das geht ja flott hier (Staun)
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   1. Speicher testen (emerge memtester) 
> 
> memtester ist noch [masked]. Hat der irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber memtest86(+)?

 

Nein - Memtest86+ ist besser! Vorteil von memtester ist nur das du deinen Rechner weiter benutzen kannst - Nachteil ist das memtester nicht alle Fehler finden kann! 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   2. Temperatur der CPU kannst du testen mit:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Im Kernel muss ACPI aktiv sein. Und zwar mit Thermal Zone irgendwas - und die Module müssten natürlich geladen werden. (weiß gerade nicht wie sich die Option genau nennt, ist aber nicht schwer zu erkennen  :Wink:  )

Mfg HilefoksLast edited by Hilefoks on Fri May 20, 2005 11:11 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## franzf

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> Das erklärt zwar nicht deine Probleme aber wenn mit deiner CPU-Kühlung mal was nicht stimmte und du es nur mit Wärmeleitpaste behoben hast stimmt da aber immer noch was nicht. Wärmeleitpaste bringen keine 5°C. 
> 
> Sprich: Wenn ohne Wäremleitpaste der Rechner abschmierte und jetzt mit nicht mehr bist du aber immer noch verdammt nah an dem was die CPU vertragen kann!

 

Das Problem war damals, dass die Lamellen "zugestaubt" waren, sprich: kein Abtransport der heißen Luft mehr möglich war. Reinigung + Kühlpaste brachte  Besserung. (Hab damals auch den Tip bekommen und befolgt, nicht zu viel Paste aufzutrage, würde auch keine Hitze mehr ableiten: deshalb ca. 0,5mm Paste.

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Um dein Problem in den Griff zu bekommen würde ich erst mal (wenn möglich) die alte GraKa einbauen und schauen ob der Fehler dann immer noch da ist. Wenn ja -> Netzteil zu schwach! Wenn nein Speicher testen. Wenn der auch okay ist ist es wohl die Festplatte.

 

Unerklärliche Abstürze hatte ich ja vorher auch Teilweise. Hat sich nur stark gehäuft (2-3x pro Tag, lol)

thx

Franz

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich krieg die Krise!
> 
> Mein PC hängt sich bei jedem 2. mal Booten auf! Beim Runterfahren immer!
> 
> Was ich bisher gelesen hab spricht das für Probs mit der Festplatte. Erhärtet wird dieser Verdacht durch Abstürze beim Zugriff auf das Dateisystem (Konqueror/Konsole).
> ...

 

Ziemlich sicher sogar. Die Symptome (zufällige Abstürze ohne Last, reproduzierbar bei 3D Belastung) sprechen für ein an der Grenze laufendes NT (Die Wattzahl ist kein so guter Indikator, da schlechte Netzteile nie stabil die ausgeschriebenen Leistungen erbringen).

Hast du die Graka und die HDD am gleichen Kabelstrang des NTs hängen? Mann sollte der Graka unbedingt einen einzelnen Strang gönnen (wegen der Lastspitzen). Auf jeden Fall würde ich bald etwas in Richtung NT-Tausch unternehmen, da extrem schwankende Spannungen den Komponenten auf Dauer die Hardware zerstören können.

Hier mal ein link zu einem sehr günstigen Fortron-OEM-350W NT. (Shop hat sehr günstige NN-Bedingungen, das NT ist wirklich top!)

http://www.pollin.de/shop/shop.php?cf=detail.php&pg=OA==&a=MzY1OTQ2OTk=&w=MDk4OTM5&ts=0

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich krieg die Krise!
> 
> Ist es normal, dass der CPU-Kühlkörper so heiß wird dass man sich fast die Finger verbrennt? Hatte schon mal Probleme mit CPU-Überhitzung, hab ich gelöst durch Wärmeleitpaste. CPU: Intel P4 3,2GHz
> 
> 

 

Ist doch sicher ein Presskopf oder? Versuche doch ersteinmal den Kühlkörper zu reinigen. Wenn dies nicht hilft, würde ich an deiner Stelle über eine zusätzliche Gehäuseentlüftung nachdenken, da die Graka mit ihrer i.V. zur Vorgängerin höheren Verlustleistung, die Gehäusetemperatur zusätzlich nach oben treibt.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich krieg die Krise!
> 
> Welche Herangehensweise ist die sinnvollste? Welche Lösung die wahrscheinlichste? Was ist für die Abstürze wirklich verantwortlich?
> 
> 

 

Wahrscheinlich ist das NT überlastet, in Kombination mit viel zu hoher Gehäusetemperatur.

Franz[/quote]

----------

## franzf

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nein - Memtest86+ ist besser! Vorteil von memtester ist nur das du deinen Rechner weiter benutzen kannst - Nachteil ist das memtester nicht alle Fehler finden kann! 

 

Werds dann mal laufen lassen (reichen die oft erwähnten 24 h oder ist mehr besser?

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *franz wrote:*   
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   2. Temperatur der CPU kannst du testen mit:
> ...

 

```

|*|ACPI Support -> |*|Processor -> |*|ThermalZone
```

Ist also alles an (Standard). Sollte ich es besser als Modul oder (wie ja geschehen) fest in den Kernel einbauen?

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Um lm_sensors auch noch nutzen zu können brauchst du noch weitere Module im Kernel - welche reiche ich gleich noch nach!
> 
> Aber ACPI sollte auch schon reichen.

 

"sensors-detect" sollte das eigentlich automatisch machen (wollte er bei mir zumindest), hat aber nichts gefunden und deshalb keine Module nachladen können.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## flash49

Miss mal die Spannungen mit einem Multimeter. Falls du und deine Freunde keines haben, dann hat www.reichelt.de eins für 10 Euro im Angebot (Kann man immer brauchen  :Smile:  ) . Meine Vermutung ist, dass die 12V Schiene (zu) stark belastet wird. Besonders billige Netzteile haben dann Probleme die Spannung zu halten. Die 12V darf +/- 10% Abweichung haben und die 3.3V bzw 5V Leitungen dürfen maximal +/- 5% haben. Allerdings sollte ein gutes Netzteil nicht soweit vom Sollwert abweichen.

Du kannst auch die internen Spannungssensoren des Mainboards verwenden, diese sind allerdings meistens etwas ungenau.

----------

## franzf

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *franzf wrote:*   Ich krieg die Krise!
> 
> Mein PC hängt sich bei jedem 2. mal Booten auf! Beim Runterfahren immer!
> ...

 

GraKa ist an extra Strang. Reichen die 350 W wirklich? Ich dachte eigentlich an etwas zwischen 450 und 550 W. Oder ist das übertrieben?

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *franzf wrote:*   Ich krieg die Krise!
> 
> Ist es normal, dass der CPU-Kühlkörper so heiß wird dass man sich fast die Finger verbrennt? Hatte schon mal Probleme mit CPU-Überhitzung, hab ich gelöst durch Wärmeleitpaste. CPU: Intel P4 3,2GHz
> ...

 

Kühkörper ist frisch gereinigt. Sollte ich deshalb vielleicht auch an neuen CPU-Kühler denken?

Gehäuse-Temperatur war beim letzten Öffnen tatsächlich fast wie in der Sauna. Hab über Gehäuselüfter deshalb auch schon nachgedacht. (reichen hier 60-70 m^3/h ?)

Werd mir also erstmal ein neues Netzteil (Leistung noch offen) und Gehäuselüfter zulegen und weiterschauen.

Thx for the answers

Franz

----------

## Hilefoks

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "sensors-detect" sollte das eigentlich automatisch machen (wollte er bei mir zumindest), hat aber nichts gefunden und deshalb keine Module nachladen können.

 

Ich dachte immer - habe selbst sensors aber nie benutzt - das die Module gegeben sein müssen damit sensors die Sensoren erkennen kann.

EDIT: Bei einem guten Netzteil reichen 350Watt. Und ich denke jetzt auch das deine Probleme die hohe Hitze und das schwache Netzteil machen. In meinem Gehäuse ist es nicht über 25°! Ich würde mir wirklich ein gutes neues Netzteil und einen großen (und dafür langsameren) Gehäuselüfter sowie ein richtig guten CPU-Kühler kaufen.

----------

## franzf

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> "sensors-detect" sollte das eigentlich automatisch machen (wollte er bei mir zumindest), hat aber nichts gefunden und deshalb keine Module nachladen können. 
> 
> Ich dachte immer - habe selbst sensors aber nie benutzt - das die Module gegeben sein müssen damit sensors die Sensoren erkennen kann.

 

```
# sensors-detect

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively
```

Hab ich da was falsch verstanden? i2c muss installiert sein -> ist auch.

Dann müsste sensors-detect "mir dabei helfen, die richtigen module zu laden".

Er sucht einige I/O-sensors, die er nicht findet, und gibt am Ende zurück:

```

Sorry, no chips were detected.

 Either your sensors are not supported, or they are

 connected to an I2C bus adapter that we do not support.

```

Die darauf folgenden Hinweise ->nach Chipsatz suchen in man und FAQ werde ich mir noch mal zu Gemüte führen, erhoffe mir aber nichts. Hatte schon das ein oder Andere Problem mit diesem Board.

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Bei einem guten Netzteil reichen 350Watt.

 

Alles klar, dann mal her damit. Werds mir gleich noch bestellen.

THX

Franz

----------

## schachti

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Hilefoks wrote:*   
> 
> Nein - Memtest86+ ist besser! Vorteil von memtester ist nur das du deinen Rechner weiter benutzen kannst - Nachteil ist das memtester nicht alle Fehler finden kann!
> ...

 

Wenn der RAM wirklich kaputt ist, merkt man das sehr schnell - ich hatte mal einen Riegel, da traten innerhalb der ersten 5 Minuten mehrere tausend Fehler auf.  :Wink: 

Ansonsten gilt: Das erfolgreiche Laufen von memtest garantiert keine Fehlerfreiheit, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß der RAM ok ist, steigt mit der Zeitdauer, die memtest ohne Fehler läuft.  :Wink: 

Ich denke mal, wenn memtest 1-2 Tage ohne Fehler läuft, kann man sich ziemlich sicher sein, daß der RAM in Ordnung ist.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wenn der RAM wirklich kaputt ist, merkt man das sehr schnell - ich hatte mal einen Riegel, da traten innerhalb der ersten 5 Minuten mehrere tausend Fehler auf.  

 

Nicht unbedingt! Wenn man nicht sehr viel RAM hat - dann stimmt das, aber ich hatte mal einen Windows-Rechner mit 1,5GB RAM bei einem Kunden wo ein RAM Fehler nur sehr selten und nur unter RAM-Last auftauchte.

Bei diesem Rechner waren im letzten 512MB Modul ganz "hinten" ein paar Bytes defekt.

Sicher nutzt Linux den RAM intensiver und RAM-Fehler treten häufig schneller auf (bei viel RAM) aber das ist kein Grund das man RAM-Fehler immer daran ausmachen kann das ein Linux nach wenigen Minuten abstürzt.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ansonsten gilt: Das erfolgreiche Laufen von memtest garantiert keine Fehlerfreiheit, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß der RAM ok ist, steigt mit der Zeitdauer, die memtest ohne Fehler läuft. 
> 
> Ich denke mal, wenn memtest 1-2 Tage ohne Fehler läuft, kann man sich ziemlich sicher sein, daß der RAM in Ordnung ist.

 

Ja, - da gebe ich dir recht. Memtest kann auch nicht zu 100% alle Fehler finden. Wenn man das möchte braucht man einen Hardware-RAM-Tester.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## schachti

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *schachti wrote:*   
> 
> Wenn der RAM wirklich kaputt ist, merkt man das sehr schnell - ich hatte mal einen Riegel, da traten innerhalb der ersten 5 Minuten mehrere tausend Fehler auf. 
> ...

 

Sorry, da habe ich mich vielleicht mißverständlich ausgedrückt: Wenn der RAM wirklich kaputt ist, merkt man das mit Hilfe von memtest sehr schnell.

----------

## zinion

Also zu der Wärmeleitpaste: Es ist _wahnsinn_ solche CPUs ohne Leitpaste zu verbauen, die ist zwingend notwendig.

Zu dem Netzteil: Kannste probeweise irgendwo ein größeres bekommen? ich weitte das löst einige Probleme. 290W ist schon lächerlich mit so einer Grafikkarte auch wenn es in Ausnahmefällen gehen kann. 350W solltest du mindestens haben vor allem mit so einer dicken Intel-CPU. Besser 400 zur Sicherheit.

Zu RAM kann ich auch nur sagen memtester oder metest86 (www.metest86.org).

----------

## franzf

Also nochmal Danke an alle, der Servgice hier ist schon phänomenal  :Very Happy: 

memtest86+ läuft seit einer guten Stunde, bisher ohne errors. Kann aber noch werden  :Wink:  (für 1GB lass ich mir bis Sonntag Zeit)

Meld mich dann am Sonntag, wie der Test ausgefallen ist.

Netzteil wird auf jeden Fall bestellt, vielleicht darf ich mich auch über neuen RAM freuen.

"Starker" CPU-Kühler und Gehäuse-Lüfter wird mitbestellt, evtl. auch gleich Festplatten-Kühler.

THX

Franz

----------

## zinion

RAM ist sehr günstig im moment, sogar der von Corsair  :Wink: 

----------

## cruxnor

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du die Graka und die HDD am gleichen Kabelstrang des NTs hängen? Mann sollte der Graka unbedingt einen einzelnen Strang gönnen (wegen der Lastspitzen). 

 

Der Kabelstrang an sich ist völlig egal. Die Kabel enden eh alle im Netzteil "auf einer Lötstelle" (wenn man das so sagen darf). Nur bei den neueren extrem starken NTs mit 2-3 Schienen würde es was bringen Graka vom MB zu trennen usw. Vor einiger Zeit gabs da einen netten Bericht auf tomshardware über die neue Generation der hungrigen NTs. Wenn ich den Link noch finde poste ich ihn mal.

-cruxnor

----------

## franzf

OK: 48h 20min memtest86+ -> 0 errors, Speicher dürfte in Ordnung sein (PUH)

Hab mich noch ein bisschen umgeschaut und dieses Netzteil gefunden. Mir gefällt daran 

1) die Möglichkeit, nur die Kabel anzuschließen, welche ich benötige 

2) die Leistungsreserven der 450W 

3) die Abschirmung der Stromkabel

4) 85 ist dafür (noch) nicht zu teuer (?eure Meinung?)

Es hat einen PCIe-Anschluss. Wenn mir einmal einfällt, nvidia-SLI (also 2 GraKa parallel) zu verwenden, funktioniert das damit dann auch?

Außerdem liebäugle ich mit diesem oder diesem CPU-Kühler. Welcher gefällt euch besser?

Sie sind ja mit (so ziemlich) allen Sockeln kompatibel, was mir einen Umstieg auf AMD64 erleichtert (so in 3-5 Jahren).

Die AGP-Varianten der neuen PCIe-Karten (wie meine 6600GT) sind ja heruntergetaktet (warum auch immer). Ist der Lüfter dann auch an den Takt angpasst, also brauch ich einen neuen Lüfter für die GPU, wenn ich sie hochtakten will??

Dann werd ich noch meinen PC von einer Sauna mittels zwei Gehäuselüftern in einen Windkanal umbauen. Für optimalen Sturm kommen dann auch Rundkabel zum Einsatz.

Im nächsten Monat kommt ein IDE-Kühler (hab mir an der Platte schon fast meine Finger verbrannt) und evtl. doch eine komplett neue Platte rein.

S-ATA wird mit meinem Mainboard wohl noch nicht funktionieren. Ist das überhaupt so viel schneller als IDE?

Die Western Digital Caviar SE WD3200JB wär ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Hab nämlich in einem Test gelesen, sie sei auch für Server geeignet. Hab nach so einer Ausschau gehalten, da ich in einem anderen Thread gelesen hab, dass man normale Platten nach 4-8h rebooten sollte, bei mir der Rechner aber schon mal mehrere Tage durchrennen muss.

Habt ihr hierzu vielleicht noch Tips?

Danke

Franz

----------

## spitzwegerich

Du könntest auch mal die Kondensatoren auf deinem Mainboard überprüfen, vor allem die in der Nähe von Spulen. Wenn aufgeblähte dabei sind oder gar Elektrolyt ausgelaufen ist, dann kann das die Ursache für ein instabiles System sein: Die Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard sind dafür da, Unregelmäßigkeiten in der Stromversorgung auszugleichen. Ein am Anschlag laufendes Billignetzteil liefert den Strom nur unter starken Schwankungen, so dass die Kondensatoren viel stärker als im Normalfall belastet werden und diese schneller altern. Zu einer schnelleren Alterung führt auch eine übermäßig hohe Umgebungstemperatur, die laut deinen Angaben ja auch vorliegt. Mehr Information zu dieser Problematik findest du hier und hier, und in der c't 21/2003 auf Seite 216 war ein detailierter Bericht (leider nicht umsonst verfügbar).

----------

## franzf

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Du könntest auch mal die Kondensatoren auf deinem Mainboard überprüfen, vor allem die in der Nähe von Spulen. Wenn aufgeblähte dabei sind oder gar Elektrolyt ausgelaufen ist, dann kann das die Ursache für ein instabiles System sein:
> 
>  [...]

 

Ich hab darüber vor kurzem schon was gelesen, und gleich nachgeschaut. Bei Boards bis 2003 scheinen da teils defekte Kondensatoren verbaut worden zu sein. Meins ist dummerweise von 2002 (obwohl 2004 gekauft, MediaMarkt eben).

Damals, sowie nach einem _noch_ gründlicheren Blick jetzt eben konnte ich nichts Auffälliges erkennen. Kann es sein dass doch ein Defekt vorliegt, eine äußerlich erkennbare Auswirkung sich aber noch nicht zeigt?

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal alles bis auf hda und CPU-Kühler vom Netz genommen (also beide DVD-Laufwerke, hdb und GraKa).

Nach 40 min kackt der wieder ab. Gelaufen ist nur kontact und konqueror (simple webseite, ohne flash etc). Wieder kompletter Freeze.

Hab heute neues Netzteil und Kühler bestellt. Wenn das nichts bringt werd ich mir wohl sukzessive einen neuen PC kaufen dürfen.

thx

Franz

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *spitzwegerich wrote:*   Du könntest auch mal die Kondensatoren auf deinem Mainboard überprüfen, vor allem die in der Nähe von Spulen. Wenn aufgeblähte dabei sind oder gar Elektrolyt ausgelaufen ist, dann kann das die Ursache für ein instabiles System sein:
> 
>  [...] 
> 
> Ich hab darüber vor kurzem schon was gelesen, und gleich nachgeschaut. Bei Boards bis 2003 scheinen da teils defekte Kondensatoren verbaut worden zu sein. Meins ist dummerweise von 2002 (obwohl 2004 gekauft, MediaMarkt eben).
> ...

 

Ja, ich denke schon. Manche Kondensatoren beulen sich oben aus, die sind relativ einfach zu erkennen. Bei anderen wird der Verschlussstopfen nach unten gedrückt, solange noch kein Elektrolyt herausläuft ist das schon nicht mehr so einfach zu erkennen. Und wieder andere sehen äußerlich völlig in Ordnung aus, obwohl im Inneren einiges im Argen liegt. Theoretisch könnte man mit einem Messgerät die Kapazität nachmessen (kaputte Kondensatoren haben nur noch einen Bruchteil ihrer Nennkapazität), aber höchstwahrscheinlich ruiniert man sich damit das Mainboard.

Auch die c't schreibt in der oben verlinkten Meldung: Eine sichere und einfache Methode, schadhafte Elkos zu erkennen, gibt es aber nicht.

----------

## zinion

85eu ist viel zu teuer. Du solltest für 50-60 ein gutes Markennetzteil mit 120mm-Lüfter (wesentlich leiser als zB geregelte) bekommen.

Den Rechner von meiner Freundin habe ich jetzt in ein wunderschönes Arctic-Cooling Designgehäuse gesteckt, das hat mit Netzteil und Platz für eine entkoppelte Platte 70eur gekostet - incl 350W Netzteil. Und ist komplett schraubenlos  :Smile: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Hier mal ein link zu einem sehr günstigen Fortron-OEM-350W NT. (Shop hat sehr günstige NN-Bedingungen, das NT ist wirklich top!)
> 
> http://www.pollin.de/shop/shop.php?cf=detail.php&pg=OA==&a=MzY1OTQ2OTk=&w=MDk4OTM5&ts=0

 

Nachdem mein altes Netzteil seit neuestem seltsame Pfeifgeräusche von sich gibt, habe ich mir jetzt dieses Netzteil bestellt. Wehe es taugt nichts!

----------

## zinion

Guter Kauf! Die Fortron Dinger verwende ich auch immer.  Hochwertig, leise, günstig

----------

